# Train Strikes 18-Wheeler in Midland, TX



## CHamilton (Oct 9, 2013)

The video is amazing.

Train Strikes 18-Wheeler in Midland 10/9/13



> MIDLAND - Reports say that an 18-wheeler has been struck by a train on the east side of Midland this morning.
> 
> The flatbed of the truck was hit by the train and is partially still on the tracks....
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10103542857272545


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2013)

WOW! That Freight was "Hauling the Mail!" as they Used to Say! Hopefully No People Were Injured!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 9, 2013)

Helluva collision!

The CBS7 site says "caught on tape." Does anybody really use tape anymore? Or film, for that matter?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Helluva collision!
> 
> The CBS7 site says "caught on tape." Does anybody really use tape anymore? Or film, for that matter?


As Hank used to say on "The Larry Sanders Show!": "Live, On Tape! It's "The Larry Sanders Show"  !

(They showed this Video on the NBC News, I'm sure it was on Most of the Networks! News Reader (as Opposed to Anchor or Reporter)said No-one was Injured!


----------



## afigg (Oct 10, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Helluva collision!
> 
> The CBS7 site says "caught on tape." Does anybody really use tape anymore? Or film, for that matter?


Tape? Yes, I would expect there are still legacy security camera systems, people using their home video camera that record to tape. Why rush to get the latest technology when recording on video tape was good enough for the 1990s? Of course, young teenagers may wonder what the heck does "caught on tape" mean? :blink:

As for the collision, lucky that there was no one walking or biking alongside the road within several hundred feet downrange of the impact. Or in a car at the wrong spot because it looks like some of the pipes ended up in the parallel roadway.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 10, 2013)

afigg said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Helluva collision!
> ...


Aloha

Hollywood still uses Film, lots of it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st said:
> ...


Eric: Haven't a Lot of Directors started Shooting in Digital??? :help:


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 11, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > afigg said:
> ...


Allot have have, especially with films using CGI. But any file with either Mitchel, or Panavision cameras in the credit are film.

Aloha


----------

